# Oral Exam Advice



## jhill73 (Apr 12, 2012)

This Saturday I will go before the candidates and credentials committee of the James River Presbytery for an oral examination to transfer my ordination into the PCA. Does anyone have any advice, tips or wisdom to share to help me out?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 12, 2012)

It's too short a time to advise anything major, like, if you've not memorized the WSC, do so before Saturday.

I would review over the Westminster Standards and be prepared to answer why it is that you seek to come into the PCA: is it convenience or conviction? I was asked that by Leroy Oliver some years ago when I came into the OPC as a candidate. I appreciated the question and have, on occasion, asked it of candidates. 

One further bit of advice: Tim Keller, whom I had at WTS, used to tell us that the most important preparation for preaching was the preacher's heart. I would say that is true here as well. Go into the exam with a confidence in Him. What you believe and Who you represent is the Truth. You can trust in Him. Go in with a humble calmness, knowing that while you in and of yourself have no answers, you know and love and serve Him Who is the Answer. Go with a loving, prepared heart into the oral exam. This is ultimately a spiritual exercise. Don't see it as some academic exercise abstracted from that. In other words, approach it as you would approach preparing to preach or teach: praying to Him and resting in Him.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## jhill73 (Apr 14, 2012)

Alan:
I was approved today by the candidates and credentials committee and will go before the Presbytery on 19 June. Thank you for your words of wisdom and guidance.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 14, 2012)

Excellent, Chaplain Hill. Welcome to NAPARC and the PRJCCMP.

Peace,
Alan


----------

